
If you think NASA is frustrated with SpaceX, you’re probably right - steeleduncan
https://arstechnica.co.uk/science/2017/02/if-you-think-nasa-is-frustrated-with-spacex-youre-probably-right/
======
shirro
NASA have operated within their charter and the space act to support
commercial human space flight. NASA made SpaceX possible. How can NASA be
frustrated by their success in fulfilling their statutory obligations?

~~~
nikdaheratik
According to the article, the frustration comes from the fact that there is
_more than one_ commercial space company in the U.S. and SpaceX is
undercutting those companies' efforts when it has yet to deliver on its own
promises to NASA regarding astronaut to space station flights.

The reporter may be playing up the controversy a bit, but he's probably right
about NASA's other concerns about the direction SpaceX is taking.

------
horsecaptin
Article seems to be trying pretty hard to find controversy.

